# SA5:  Things to not unmerge or remove.

## pjp

Incomplete (?) list of things that should not be removed:/var/db/pkg

/var/lib/portage

Incomplete (?) list of things that should not be unmergedbaselayout

bash

binutils

gcc

glibc

python (I unmerged python... ensuing problems....)

coreutils (Killed my coreutils -- HELP)

acl and attr if coreutils is compiled with USE=acl. Check with equery uses coreutils (emerge doesn't work after attr is unemerged!)

portage (see bug 244975)

libpcre if grep is compiled with USE=pcre (as explained by chithanh)

eselect-python

gmp (see bug 308461)See links in parenthesis if you removed/unmerged something.

Post comments on this FAQ to [FAQF] SA5: Things to not unmerge or remove.

2004-10-21: Portage-2.0.51 updates

2010-03-15: Added portage, libpcre, eselect-python,and gmp. -- desultory

----------

